# Courtside Monday Night 9/13/04



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

send your emails to [email protected]


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I can do my recap thing tonight. I'll give one, and I think Cimalee will do one at the very end.

BFreak.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*QUESTION*

Wasnt this the show that they were suppose to break some big trade rumor?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks Blazer Freak


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: QUESTION*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> Wasnt this the show that they were suppose to break some big trade rumor?


mike rice says that every week, and never delievers.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I heard that there is going to be a special e-mailer tonight during the show.....I wonder who that could be?


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Monday Nigths = BIG BLAZER NEWS*

Monday Night...breaking news? 

If theres been a night for breaking blazer news...it has been on mondays/courtside! 

My point is Sheed was dealt on a monday! 

We got nick the quick on a monday! 

We got the news about re-signing miles on a monday. 

GET THE POINT...CMON WE NEED SOME ACTION!!! 

If im not mistaken....courtside was suppose to tell of a major(possible) trade involving our beloved...............BLAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZERS!

I guess i just want Reef on the next train out of Portland!( HE HATES TRAIN RIDES) ACCORDING TO MY SOURCE(S)!!!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Pierce maybe? Look at my thread that I made. I think Pierce would be a good addition.

BFreak.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Well yah... I don't think theres any question that we'd be totally robbing the celtics if we sent zach for pierce... it's not going to happen anymore.. they already got their own Zach randolph in Al Jefferson.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Recap*

Steve is back. Greek Food is good he says.

Just talking about Greece.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Olymic talk.

:uhoh:

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Still Olympic Talk...

Good god, didn't know this was about Olympic Basketball..

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

After the Break, I think they will get on the phones and emails...

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Now they are talking about the Zone in the NBA. Steve thinks that the Zone is overrated, its easy to score if you know how to defeat it. Wade, AI, Starbury were trying to break down the zone by driving, but thats not how you do it.

Khyrapa stood next too Theo, and they were about the same height. Viktor is very smart they say. He said that he can draw the big men out because he can shoot the three, get by him, kinda like Kirilenko. 

Stepania, they say, has been working his *** off.

Getting to the good stuff now.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Viktor is 6'9, 6'10 and can run, this guy is getting me pretty excited. He could definatly be a Kirilenko. Not right now, but maybe in 2-3 years. This injury will set him back a little though.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

After the break, Finally Blazer stuff, Miles and a Trade someone shouted..Don't get excited though, I'll be one of the first too call BS.

BFreak.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

despite the fact that MB called me by my nom de plum...

I FREAKING RULE!!:rock:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Steve is working with ESPN now, hopefully won't take away from the Blazers.

Darius Miles talk. 

Now we will find out if he is gonna work for his money, or will just sit down and take the checks.

Miles worked out with Alonzo all summer, then went to Houston, where he dominated.

If he comes out with the attitude, I wanna dominate my position, I wanna be the best, he will earn the money.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Now talking about Zach, and the Peirce trade I brought up. Think that its really hard to trade ZBo with his 1.8 mill. but with SAR you can trade player to player cuz of his 14 mill.

Miles was always thinking 5-7 years, he was just hung on the $.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Now about Melo's book. Making one at only 20. Steve doesnt wanna hear about when he was 7 and in Brooklyn.

God, this olympic team talk is killing me.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

After the Break, wrap up of hour 1.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Clyde the Glyde talk now. Whittsett never really appreicated him.Took a lot of work to get #22 in the rafters cuz of Whittsett.

Drexler still leads the Blazers in 11 categories.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Gotta love these damn commercials..:uhoh: :dead: 

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

We play a lot of our Eastern Conference teams before the All-Star break. 

Damon and Nick both look great.

Blazers have a 6 game road trip in Dec. and on in Jan. Hope we can do good on the road.

A lot of teams in the West have full rosters. Blazers have 15, Dal has 17!

Stro Show, Fizer still good players avaliable.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Now bringing out the Stro Show talk. Say we should take a stab with the MLE. 

Now saying since Lakers are getting 45 mill from Cable TV, No luxury tax this year or next I guess. Thats what I got..

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Every Kings game will be on TV, even exibition. Peja is still upset because of not keeping Vlade.

Malone and Wolves talk. Malone has to decide between teh Record or Ring. He can get the points with the Lakers, or can win a ring with say Minny.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Zach and Africa...He's at Nelson Mandela's place. These guys sound so funny trying to rap and act all gangsta.:laugh: 

:laugh: "There aint a whiter guy in America then Mike Rice"

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Shaq and Kobe meet on Christmas. Gonna be all hyped up. Gonna be a great game,both hate each other.

Now talk shifts to Heat. Better team now with Shaq. No question that they are a threat to win the Eastern Conference.

Now since they got Rothslein, one guy thinks that Pat Riley could be coming back? Just a "conspiracy".

Now about the KG punch. Minny didn't put it in the paper because they couldn't hear both sides. But in Portland, they don't need both sides.

I agree.
:grinning: 

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Missed some of it, but their just talking about Clyde now..Best chance for Clyde too get a GM job is with Denver, Kiki would move to Prez, and he would be the GM.

Clyde and Kiki are unbeliveably tight.Kersey on the plane, told Kiki and Clyde stories for 3 hours. 

Nice to hear about old Blazers.

Someone from Portland about a food question before the basketball one.:sigh: 

His other thing was that he hadn't noticed was that Drexler had recorded 20.000 points, 6,000 Assists, 6,000 Rebounds.

Drexler had more rebound averages, and assist averages then Jordan, but was only less then him in scoring. Drexler I think is just a bit worse than Jordan, not a lot, but not a little. Great Improvisor, he never did get enough credit for his unselfishness.

Always dribbled right with his head down, but knew where everyone was.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Larry from Georgia:

SAR and Ruben for Peja and Christie..
.
.
..
.
.
.

.
.
.
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Patterson is a Gym-Rat, but is scared he wont get the PT. Looks at Patterson like Melo with teh USA team. Ruben's role is completely messed up now. This could definatly be a problem.They think that Miles will play about 1/2 of his minutes at teh 2. IN Rip City Mag. in a bout 3 weeks, he will explain the rotation.

Steve thinks its stupid to just hand SAR the starting job. He should earn his spot.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Qyntel Woods update, looking GREAT, shot for 2 hours alone in the gym. Looks like he has 0% body fat, and his hair cut is looking good. He knows its everything or nothing. He knows he needs to have a good year. He's gonna have to beat out DA for the spot to get some $. Next wednesday they will play some pick up games. Should be a good courtside in 2 weeks.

I'm excited about the Woods thing.

BFreak.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the ongoing cliff notes Blazer Freak.. :yes:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> Thanks for the ongoing cliff notes Blazer Freak.. :yes:


Anytime. Q needs to step it up, and he could cause/help problems if he breaks out. Where would we play him? 

We need to pressure and run. Their talking about what our strategy should be now. Darius in the open court reminds him of Clyde. If he can work on his strength, he could definatly be good-great.

Hubie has shown that that 10 man thing is a good strat. Gasol was the Best player in the Olympics, he could be a Superstar in teh NBA given the minutes, but Hubie has a system.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sean from somewhere said that Monia could be used now with his shooting.

Thats all I heard.

This was fun.. 

Tune in next week! and Cimalee should have his recap soon. 

BFreak.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the updates and recap, Blazer Freak! That was awesome.

My :twocents: on Qyntel:

I'm glad he is looking better in the gym, but I still believe the guy is a lost cause. I hope he proves me wrong, but I just don't think he has the mental capacity to take over, even for a couple minutes in critical game situations. He's definitely not the sharpest knife in the drawer.

He can hit all the jumpshots he wants with a 5-8 assistant coach guarding him. He can hit the weights all the time. Until he proves otherwise, I'm still going to cringe every time I see him with the ball, getting double teamed or pressured by an average or better defender.

The guy is a turnover waiting to happen.

But like I said, I hope he proves me wrong.

-Pop


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Sean from somewhere said that Monia could be used now with his shooting.
> 
> Thats all I heard.
> ...


I know you're saying that's all you heard but, I'm curious what their response was regarding Monia. *Is* there any hope of him making an appearance this year or have Snapper and company pretty much written off that possibility?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

did they buyout Monia? is he just gonna sit on the IL all year?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

monia cant come over. Blazers cant pay more then 300k for the buyout and monia would have to pay the rest basically all his salary so hes just gonna wait.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Draco</b>!
> monia cant come over. Blazers cant pay more then 300k for the buyout and monia would have to pay the rest basically all his salary so hes just gonna wait.


Right, I've got that. I was actually the "Shawn from somewhere" (I suppose I was suppose to tell them "Shawn from SE" or some such) and offered....well let's see, here's my email:



> More and more it seems like Monia might be worth having around this year. I realize that, legally speaking, the Blazers can't buy out more than half of his current contract and that Monia would need to cover the rest. But with what funds? I'll bet he could pull it off, though, if he had a new shoe contract! And, before everyone starts laughing, consider the marketing potential for the shoe company? How many NBA players *are* there from his neck of the woods? And, if it got Monia and Telfair more time together sooner, perhaps that increases both their chances to really succeed?


I know it's a longshot and might well not be worth it but, a move like that would give Monia the cash needed for the buyout. Even so, he might well choose to do other things with it and then we're back to waiting for him to come over and I'm sure the idea has a million other problems (many of which I'm sure I'm about to hear about :grinning: ) but a Blazer fan's gotta have something to dream about, right?

:laugh: 

-Shawn


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> 
> 
> I know you're saying that's all you heard but, I'm curious what their response was regarding Monia. *Is* there any hope of him making an appearance this year or have Snapper and company pretty much written off that possibility?


Well, they did say that he would be nice to have, but we can only buyout 1/2 of his contract. So, he'll come over next year.

BFreak.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks Blazer freak for the recap sorry to all for not posting a recap I didnt hear the show last night because My wireless mouse on my computer split and is no longer good , I found a new one this morning


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

What are you talkng about 1/2 his contract? He is only contracted with a buyout for this year. Before the draft he had the remaining year at $1 mil, but not now.

His buyout has been talked about being $500,000 this season of which we pay $300,000 only leaving $200,000 for him. And as PoterIn2004 says can easily be made up in a shoe deal by Addidas or Nike or ?

I would like to see us pursue him coming over rather than throwing out $100,000 or what ever freebie 10 day contracts all the time. But considering we have 15 or maybe even 16 guareenteed contracts now with Frahm. Its is crowded.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I would love to get Stromile


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"Qyntel Woods update, looking GREAT, shot for 2 hours alone in the gym."

But when the game starts,he looks like a first time rookie again.
Man,I hope this is the last year to mess with this guy.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> "Qyntel Woods update, looking GREAT, shot for 2 hours alone in the gym."
> 
> But when the game starts,he looks like a first time rookie again.
> Man,I hope this is the last year to mess with this guy.


I think that this is the make or break for Woods. If he can't make it in Portland I doubt that any other team in the NBA is going to want to deal with him. He has to show something this season, I mean Portland couldn't trade him for squat last season.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> "Qyntel Woods update, looking GREAT, shot for 2 hours alone in the gym."
> 
> But when the game starts,he looks like a first time rookie again.
> Man,I hope this is the last year to mess with this guy.


I hope that Q finally starts to effectively utilize his talents and earns some minutes with hustle and D from the 2... I'm not predicting this, but thats what I'm hoping 

STOMP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> 
> But when the game starts,he looks like a first time rookie again.


I disagree with this. When he's received minutes at a natural position, he's actually been pretty decent. Remember the game he had against Miami last year when he won the game for Portland with his free throws?

Woods fell out of the rotation last year because of (a) his practice habits, (b) his (unsurprising) failure as the backup PG, and/or (c) Cheeks being clueless.

Qyntel is still only entering his third NBA season. I'm shocked at how many people are so willing to give up on him, considering he is a guy who had played at such a small school and obviously needed more work than most draftees before he'd be ready to contribute.

Ed O.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Deleted. Inappropriate comment. PM me if you have questions.


----------

